# De que voltaje son los capacitores?



## DJ-AS (Abr 24, 2007)

Hola amigos, quiero hacer éste amplificador de 50w pero necesito saber el voltage de los capacitores.
Dejo el circuito y la página para que lo vean:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp50/index.htm


----------



## jona (Abr 24, 2007)

y ahi dice q trabaja con una tension de 35+35.
asi q serian los capacitores de 50v.


----------



## DJ-AS (Abr 25, 2007)

Bárbaro Jona, muchísimas gracias man.


----------

